# VFW Cook-Off Cypress TX 4-12-08



## Big Ron1 (Apr 13, 2008)

I had so much fun and could not ask for better weather.  70-75 Degress all day with a nice breeze.  Great people at this one and had a blast cooking it too.   28 teams in all, and  I did well also, if I do say so myself!

3rd Place Chicken
3rd Place Ribs
Reserve Grand Champion


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW!  Congrats!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Great Job...congrats Big Ron


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations Big Ron,  I can see why you had..........a blast!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 13, 2008)

Good job, Ron.


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Grenades?? What was first places, a Claymore?     
Nice going. A good start to the season.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 13, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Grenades?? What was first places, a Claymore?
> Nice going. A good start to the season.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 13, 2008)

Good deal Ron. Must have been a blast. Congrats.   BTW, cool web site.  :supz:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations Ron, great job!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job Big Ron!
Cool trophies 8)


----------



## Big Ron1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  The second and first place trophies were artillery shells.  Very cool.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic job Ron!!! Awesome job!!


----------



## Unity (Apr 13, 2008)

Great finish, Ron. Very nice. 

--John


----------

